# The Truth About '10,000 Steps' a Day



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

If you buy a smart pedometer or fitness tracker like a Fitbit, chances are the device will encourage you to take 10,000 steps a day. But do you really have to walk this much to be healthy?

Experts say that while 10,000 steps a day is a good number to reach, any amount of activity beyond what you're currently doing will likely benefit your health.

The origins of the 10,000-steps recommendation aren't exactly scientific. Pedometers sold in Japan in the 1960s were marketed under the name "manpo-kei," which translates to "10,000 steps meter," said Catrine Tudor-Locke, director of the Walking Behavior Laboratory at Pennington Biomedical Research Center in Baton Rouge, La. The idea resonated with people, and gained popularity with Japanese walking groups, Tudor-Locke said.

http://www.livescience.com/43956-walking-10000-steps-healthy.html


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2016)

Its a bit like the Global corporate challenge thing that we are taking part in at work, that encourages you to do 10,000 steps a day.

One thing that we all say at work, even though we are office based we are surprised about how many steps we do on an average day. My daily step average is just over 17,000 but I like walking and walk to and from the office each day (weather permitting) and thats a good 4500 steps each way.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't have to read what some paper says. I know that being active is better for you. If I sit down all day I FEEL clogged up slow


----------

